# [Adobe Audition] Alle Stellen ohne Ton löschen?



## KyriosTheristis (20. August 2006)

Guten Tag

Ich habe gerade ein paar Mini-Disc Disketten mit Adobe Audition auf den PC aufgenommen. Hat alles super geklappt, jedoch habe ich nun festgestellt, dass es in den Aufnahmen Unterbrüche hat. Das bedeutet, das Lied bricht einfach ab und etwa 5 sekunde später beginnt es wieder an der genau gleichen Stellen.
Ich schätze mal das kommt daher, dass der Mini-Disc irgendwie einen "Stocker" hat und somit der Computer in diesem Moment einfach nix aufnimmt.

Ich kann also ohne Probleme diese Stellen einfach rauslöschen, jedoch habe ich ca. 30 solche "Lieder" ah je, 1.5 Stunden mit ca. 10 Unterbrüchen pro "Lied".
Ich denke ihr seht nun wo mein Problem liegt 

Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, per Script oder so, alle Stellen, die sozusagen die Lautstärke Null haben, einfach rauszulöschen?

Danke für eure Hilfe

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Kyrios


----------

